# been doing 5x5!!! OMG!



## forbes88 (Dec 22, 2009)

been doin 5x5 strength training for 3 weeks ow and ive put on loads of size allready and im keepin it durin the week were as before i was loosing size a few days later im tailking about my chest by the way lol

i love it haha


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Strength work is the best for me maybe you too. I have tried the high volume routines but strength is what gets me growing


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

fair play m8 ive been on it for 3 months now and doin gr8


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any one got any artciles/info on the 5x5 plz ?


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Writing my blog on doing Bill Starrs 5x5 ... Still really enjoying it

Going to do my new 1-REP maxes next week which im looking forward to


----------



## forbes88 (Dec 22, 2009)

what was your 1 rep max before you started 5X5? and how long you been doing it boss?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you'd be better to look into things a bit more mate, loosing size 'in a few days' doesn't happen.

5x5 is a good routine though and many gain well off it, stick at it.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

its a great system IMO 5x5, I am liking a lot this push pull routine and have now just put in 5x5 on compound exercises to get the weight movin up and already reepin the rewards:thumb:


----------



## forbes88 (Dec 22, 2009)

i was thinking if i done 5x5 on ez bar curls would it have the same effect ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Any one got any artciles/info on the 5x5 plz ?


google stronglifts 5x5 m8 and theres plenty of info there for you


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been doing 5x5 since March last year and have seen the best gains I've ever made. Only wish Id found about about it years ago; all that time wasted doing bloody pointless curls getting nowhere!


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

5x5 is next on my list...looking forward to it


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

be interested in giving this a go too.

Forbes what is the routine you're following mate?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

What lifts do you do when your training? etc just the compounds or do you work arms shoulders directyl with 5x5...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I've also been doing 5x5 for about 3 weeks, and have noticed some good results, mainly instrength not size, but i am 35, lol..


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

On arms I think you get better results with 8x8 (64 reps gets the feelin of a pump) 5x5 is great and you wil get stronger in the movement but not noticably bigger.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Started 5x5 myself, in the second week, seeing gains already, in size and strength


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

yea pretty good programme but Im gettin a bit bored bein on it for 3 months...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thinking of giving this a go but there's so many variations of it I'm confused at which one to choose.


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

For what its worth I use Bill Starrs 5 x 5 - google 'Mad Cow' Or 'Bill Starr's 5x5'. Really good programme that can look a bit monotonous but if you still with it you get real strength increases week after week.


----------



## forbes88 (Dec 22, 2009)

Mike Oxlong said:


> be interested in giving this a go too.
> 
> Forbes what is the routine you're following mate?


ive been doing stronglifts begginers program

just google stronglifts mate theres so much info on that site too!


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

This is the 5x5 Programme I've been following since last May and have seen far better gains with this than any other programme:

Bill Starr's Beginner 5x5

Monday (Heavy Day - > 85%)

Back Squats: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets

Bench Press: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets

Deadlifts: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets

Wednesday (Light Day - <70%)

Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 60% of Monday's weight

Bench Press: 5 x 5 using 60% of Monday's weight

Pullups: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets

Friday (Medium Day - 70-85%)

Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 80% of Monday's weight

Bench Press: 5 x 5 using 80% of Monday's weight

Rows: 5 x 5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 reps across 5 sets


----------



## forbes88 (Dec 22, 2009)

what's ramping the weight?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

ive done two cycles of bill starr's intermediate 5x5.. i highly recommend it but theres a need for high reps aswell as low as i have found out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

how long do u guys rest between each set?


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

Ramping the weight is basically where you increase the weight in set increments up to just under your 1RM as follows:

35%, 70%, 80%, 90%, 100% of attempted five rep max

You 5th set should be the heavy set, the one you really have to work on, the others are basically a progressive warm up getting harder and harder. The theory being that your body gets more and more used to the weight before the final set when you go balls out to push 5 reps.

If you manage it you increase the top set next week by say 1 or 2kg. That may not seem much but if you are able to consistent add just 1kg to you 5RM over a year that is over 50 kgs added. If you dont manage the top set of 5 you do the same again next week until you do. The gains come from always putting in the maximum effort in the lest set of 5.

Ive been doing it since last may and when I started I couldn't deadlift more than 100kg, now my top set on deadlift is 147kg and im aiming for 180kg by xmas this year. Not a lot by the big boys standards, but the biggest gains Ive ever made.

Trust me if you follow this properly for just 3 months you will be converted!


----------



## forbes88 (Dec 22, 2009)

orite cheers il give it a go :thumb:

and i rest for about 2 mins or if i feel i need abit longer il rest for longer


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

forbes88 said:


> orite cheers il give it a go :thumb:
> 
> and i rest for about 2 mins or if i feel i need abit longer il rest for longer


I train with a mate so my rest is however long it takes him to do his set and a little longer if I'm in bits and I can get away with it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

"get away with it" :lol: :lol: :lol:

ok cheers guys


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm 2 weeks into doing the 5,3,1 routine. I like how it is going (early days though) but I also like the sound of this 5x5 method. Which routine is considered best. Should I sack off the 5,3,1 as I'm only just starting it and go with the 5x5????


----------

